# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  Bordoll, sex doll brothel in Dortmund, Germany

## Airicist

bordoll.de

Bordoll on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Apr 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Inside Bordoll, a German sex-doll brothel in Dortmund"
A brothel in Dortmund offers a dozen sex dolls that users can rent for any service. DW takes a look inside.

by Chase Winter
April 29, 2018

----------


## qiouxdoll

Men are also looking for ways to reduce the stress and tension caused by work pressure. Physical dolls can reduce the spread of sexual diseases to some extent, but if many people use contagious authentic *sex dolls*, then sex dolls can only be used by themselves and must be cleaned as soon as possible. Pay attention to hygiene. Even for women who live in cities, even if they do not have good partners, they can satisfy their sexual desire in many ways. One thing we need to consider is that life-size sex dolls have become one of the main obsessions of men and women. However, it can be said that men are more inclined than women.

----------

